# The iPhone



## MrBurns (10 April 2009)

Just got an IPhone, what a great piece of equipment but it would take forever to learn everything about it.

It works in rather strange ways sometimes, to upload photos you have to download iTunes and use that interface etc etc.

If there's enough users here we might swap knowledge.

You cant delete a single photo from a folder of them uploaded to the phone you have to delete the ones you don't want from the folder on your PC and re synchronize, wonder why they did it that way, not very user friendly.


----------



## Largesse (10 April 2009)

iphone = toy
blackberry bold = tool

you will get bored with your new toy pretty quickly


----------



## MrBurns (10 April 2009)

Largesse said:


> iphone = toy
> blackberry bold = tool
> 
> you will get bored with your new toy pretty quickly




Dont think so this connects to the Web as fast as a laptop and has all the email smarts you'd want, Blackberry does that without the fun.

I can actually get into a web site using a password you can't do that on a Blackberry , can you ?


----------



## Green08 (10 April 2009)

I bought my 16 year old one she loves it, behaving well.  Uses the internet tool during school for research. I borrow it when we're out to check the markets.


----------



## Largesse (10 April 2009)

what do you mean exactly?

i can browse, for example, theage.com.au on my BB with out having to use a pword

and i can set it so that it auto logs me into facebook and forums i browse regularly with out having to enter a pword every time.

but you are right, i am being a little harsh, the iphone is an awesome little handset, and was a completely revolutionary step forward in mobile phone technology, it's just i feel they have spent a little too much time making it look/sound/feel good, and not enough time making it truely functional.

just my 

i have owned both, and currently have a blackberry bold


----------



## Green08 (10 April 2009)

If you were under 18 this would be manna from heaven


----------



## waz (10 April 2009)

The iphone is an awesome piece of hardware, although its software is lacking, the new OS3 will solve a lot of problems, although some will still remain. The biggest one being it will still not be able to handle flash, also a lot of java based websites dont work well.

Another thing I would love is an easy to use pdf viewer and an easy way to drag and drop files onto it without having to use itunes.


----------



## gav (10 April 2009)

I've had mine for about 5 months now.  Love it.  The only downside I find is that it can be a pain typing text messages.  I guess I have "fat finger syndrome"..

It's great for movies/tv shows, just load them on for long trips - great picture quality.  Having the internet is great, do my banking whenever I want, check the ASX, news, Facebook, etc.  Applications are fantastic, I have 4 pages worth (which isn't much compared to some of my friends).  In fact I once got stuck with not enough cash on me, and my streamline account had insufficient funds (I was due to get paid the next day).  I simply got out my phone, logged on to Netbank and transferred money from my savings.  I would have been stuffed otherwise!

I recommend everyone downloads the application "Shazam".  Have you ever heard a song on the radio you like, but dont know the name of it or the band?  Well, just activate Shazam, hold your iPhone to the speaker for 12 seconds, wait for it to load and SHAZAM!... it give you the name of the song, band, and album.  It will also send the details to your iTunes account so you can buy the song/album, and provides a youtube link for the video film clip (if available)!

I can have a conversation with my g/f back and forth via email instead of calling or texting, so I save $$$ too.  I have cut my phone bill from $100-120(sometimes even more) to just $50 per month


----------



## Prospector (10 April 2009)

I got mine on release date and still love it.  It carries all my treasured family pictures, music, some games  and I can even make calls with it.  O3 will solve a lot of issues like MMS.

Shazam is an amazing application.  As is 'around me'.


----------



## Aargh! (10 April 2009)

I'm a blackberry to iphone convert. I would never go back!
I recently put Skype onto my iphone and now I can call internationally where ever I can get wifi. It just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## gav (10 April 2009)

Prospector said:


> I got mine on release date and still love it.  It carries all my treasured family pictures, music, some games  and I can even make calls with it.  O3 will solve a lot of issues like MMS.
> 
> Shazam is an amazing application.  As is 'around me'.




Yes, "around me" is great too.  I was a bit peeved at first about no MMS, but got over it quickly when I found out I could simply email the pic's for free.  MMS would be good, but its not a major issue IMO..

My biggest concern is how fragile these things are.  I am a bit of a cluts, my previous phones have been driven over, put in washing machine, dropped and broken, etc...


----------



## jersey10 (10 April 2009)

i have been thinking of getting an iphone.  What are the best deals? Is everyone on a contract for 12 or 24 months and you get the phone for free? Is this how it works? I'm thinking of getting an iphone through Telstra and combining it with my internet and foxtel which i already get through Telstra.
Any recommendations??


----------



## MrBurns (10 April 2009)

Mine was through Telstra  - $190 up front, on my first bill then $60 per month for 2 years, you get 150mb of download a month free then they charge but it connects to any hot spot around town or your WiFi at home and thats free so it's pretty good.

Yes it does have some short comings but it has a lot going for it too, I've now got 600 photos of my trip to Europe and 5 albums of music on it.

Why did I buy it ? I guess having all your photos with you is fun, you can share those, and music ? you can use it as a Walkman if you are out and about and the volume will drop if you get a call and you take the call through you earphones - perfect.

Yes It's a toy but a good one.


----------



## Green08 (10 April 2009)

$50 a month for 12 months on my business plan includes 1G per month download from the net = Optus but I've been with them for over 10 years and negotiate a good deal. Always push the Loyality aspect!  Keeps the natives happy


----------



## MrBurns (10 April 2009)

Green08 said:


> $50 a month for 12 months on my business plan includes 1G per month download from the net = Optus but I've been with them for over 10 years and negotiate a good deal. Always push the Loyality aspect!  Keeps the natives happy




Bugger !


----------



## MrBurns (10 April 2009)

Ok I've downloaded shazam but where is it ????????????


----------



## MrBurns (10 April 2009)

Green08 said:


> $50 a month for 12 months on my business plan includes 1G per month download from the net = Optus but I've been with them for over 10 years and negotiate a good deal. Always push the Loyality aspect!  Keeps the natives happy




Aha yours would be the 8g model, mines 16g so that would account for the price difference.


----------



## Trevor_S (10 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> If there's enough users here we might swap knowledge.




http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-threads.cfm?f=128


----------



## MrBurns (10 April 2009)

Trevor_S said:


> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-threads.cfm?f=128




Thanks I think I may have bought a hobby not a phone


----------



## Prospector (10 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Thanks I think I may have bought a hobby not a phone



Yup, aint that the truth.

I have a 16g phone and $49 a month plan with Optus and I cant remember how many gig download that includes, but I never go close to using even half of it.

Hey Mr B, make sure you have all your power settings correctly done (eg turn off 'location services', wireless, brightness, and possibly even 3G) if you find your battery drains too quickly.


----------



## MrBurns (10 April 2009)

Prospector said:


> Yup, aint that the truth.
> 
> I have a 16g phone and $49 a month plan with Optus and I cant remember how many gig download that includes, but I never go close to using even half of it.
> 
> Hey Mr B, make sure you have all your power settings correctly done (eg turn off 'location services', wireless, brightness, and possibly even 3G) if you find your battery drains too quickly.




They should drop a pallet load of these over the Taliban , they would forget all about terrorist attacks, no time

Yeah thanks prospector, I'll see how long the battery lasts then turn off bits here and there.


----------



## Largesse (10 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> They should drop a pallet load of these over the Taliban , they would forget all about terrorist attacks, no time
> 
> Yeah thanks prospector, I'll see how long the battery lasts then turn off bits here and there.




or they would use them to guide cruise missiles


----------



## MrBurns (10 April 2009)

Largesse said:


> or they would use them to guide cruise missiles




Yeah tricky little buggers back to plan A load the nukes.

Does anyone know if you can transfer a ringtone from a mobile to an IPhone it's the Top Gear theme and I miss it.


----------



## togs (11 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Yeah tricky little buggers back to plan A load the nukes.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can transfer a ringtone from a mobile to an IPhone it's the Top Gear theme and I miss it.




If you can get the Top Gear ringtone on to your PC, you might be able  to. From my own tests, the iPhone will only use ringtones that appear as ringtones in iTunes.

If the transfer trick doesn't do it, I can probably make it up in an hour or two.


----------



## Prospector (11 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Yeah tricky little buggers back to plan A load the nukes.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can transfer a ringtone from a mobile to an IPhone it's the Top Gear theme and I miss it.




Yep, there are many free little programs that allow you to take a clip from any sound track, convert it to ITunes format and then put it into the library.  There are also lots of YouTube demos doing exactly the same thing.  No need to pay for Itunes ringtones at all, although they try to make you think you do.  Just do a google on 'converting ringtones for iphone'

Ah, the things we do when we first get our iphones.  Dont worry, eventually the novelty will wear off.


----------



## MrBurns (11 April 2009)

Googled it and there it was, now installed and working, I wait by it all day hoping someone will ring me.


----------



## Prospector (11 April 2009)

Oh yeah, and I have converted my four most favourite movies onto the iphone too - great for a quick watch while travelling etc. The picture is fantastic.  My iphone (16gig) is almsot full.


----------



## MrBurns (11 April 2009)

Ok I've learned how to set an alarm using the clock, but it only allows you to do it for the current 24 hour time frame, you cant set an alarm for a week in advance ? Is that correct ?


----------



## togs (11 April 2009)

For the clock alarm, yes. Use the calender alarms for future alerts.


----------



## MrBurns (11 April 2009)

togs said:


> For the clock alarm, yes. Use the calender alarms for future alerts.




I see, thanks, it's a bit convoluted, you should be able to do both from the one screen. 
I guess you can if you use the calendar for all alarms but then why can you do it from the clock as well ?


----------



## togs (11 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I see, thanks, it's a bit convoluted, you should be able to do both from the one screen.
> I guess you can if you use the calendar for all alarms but then why can you do it from the clock as well ?




Kinda makes sense to me - i.e. I can't set my clock radio to go off next week, only within 24 hours.

Cheers,
togs


----------



## MrBurns (11 April 2009)

togs said:


> Kinda makes sense to me - i.e. I can't set my clock radio to go off next week, only within 24 hours.
> 
> Cheers,
> togs




The Nokia was easier but you get used to anything new in a few days so doesnt really matter.


----------



## M34N (12 April 2009)

I only bought an 8GB iPhone a couple weeks ago, they are fantastic and I highly recommend them. Only thing that I dislike about them are that there's no ability to copy and paste text, and that the battery life is pretty poor, but if you have a USB cable with you, it can be charged from a PC or wall socket so it's no drama. I've noticed about 4 hours of heavy usage and the battery will be at about 20%, pretty poor. But that's with games going and music being played; with normal usage it lasts a day easily but would definitely need to be charged overnight.

Love the way you can virtually have a MSN chat-style log of SMS's, has the ability to check both POP3 and Hotmail accounts, Safari web browser is excellent and loads pages very quick, WiFi access is great, iPod built in is one of the most useful things especially if you travel a bit, the quality of the audio especially with headphones plugged in is astounding. And the range of games and applications available is phenomenal, although you do have to pay a small fee for the most popular applications (sometimes around $5 per app so it's still cheap anyway).

I compared this with the Nokia 5800 and found the iPhone more reliable;  loading web pages on the Nokia was very slow compared with the iPhone, but I did like the touch screen of the Nokia and the fact it could be used in only one hand... it almost felt like a direct rip-off of the iPhone to be honest, and I preferred the existing support base of the iPhone and it was proven technology.

BTW I'm on the Optus 24-month $49 cap paying an extra $7 p/month for the phone; cheap considering they retail for around $800 for an 8GB iPhone!


----------



## Sean K (12 April 2009)

I don't like the iPhone.

My wife bought one a couple of weeks ago, and we haven't spoken since.


----------



## MrBurns (12 April 2009)

The weather has been showing 16 deg (Melbourne)all morning but it's 20, anyone else noticed any problems there ?


----------



## Prospector (12 April 2009)

Yes Mr B, I have always noticed a problem with Melbourne's weather!


----------



## Boggo (12 April 2009)

M34N said:


> ... and that the battery life is pretty poor, but if you have a USB cable with you, it can be charged from a PC or wall socket so it's no drama. I've noticed about 4 hours of heavy usage and the battery will be at about 20%, pretty poor. But that's with games going and music being played; with normal usage it lasts a day easily but would definitely need to be charged overnight.




I am looking at the 16G through Optus.
From their site I would be better off with their 16G and $49+ $13 for the phone than my current plan with my Motorola.
I am with Internode for my broadband and they have free software for the iPhone which will connect me to their WiFi for free where its available.

I have been told that you cannot replace the battery in an iPhone, is this correct?

Also, for those on the Optus plans can you answer the query on the pic below.
I have phoned the local SA outlet but the person I spoke to was still coming down from from her latest rave party 

I have been told that the flagfall is outside the $300.


----------



## Largesse (12 April 2009)

i can't speak on behalf of optus because i have never used on of their caps/plans but with vodafone the flagfall is billed in the '$300' worth of calls, not as an extra.

I assume it is the same for most caps across most companies.


----------



## M34N (12 April 2009)

kennas said:


> I don't like the iPhone.
> 
> My wife bought one a couple of weeks ago, and we haven't spoken since.




Smart woman :



MrBurns said:


> The weather has been showing 16 deg (Melbourne)all morning but it's 20, anyone else noticed any problems there ?




It's showing 19 degrees on my iPhone, but the BoM  is showing 21.4 at the moment... could be the data being supplied to Yahoo being incorrect?



Boggo said:


> I am looking at the 16G through Optus.
> From their site I would be better off with their 16G and $49+ $13 for the phone than my current plan with my Motorola.
> I am with Internode for my broadband and they have free software for the iPhone which will connect me to their WiFi for free where its available.
> 
> ...




That is from my understanding correct regarding the cap plan, at least that's how I interpreted it anyway! It's a bit bad I'm not 100% sure myself but I guessed that's how it goes, that's how it worked with Vodafone for the past 7 years I was with them. Also I considered the 16GB phone but decided against it as I don't put that much stuff on my phone anyway, and really wanted it more for the applications and emails/internet.

Personally, I think the $49 plan is better value, you get $300 worth of calls and 250MB of internet usage, but the latter becomes redundant when you consider you get free internet usage if you connect to a WiFi, which I am 90% of the time. I think on the $59 cap they give you $350 worth of calls but 500MB of net usage, so no real benefit IMO unless you are a heavier user of the internet. Either way in most capital cities Optus have free WiFi so it's excellent coverage in the major CBD's. Otherwise it's the $79 cap, and you don't pay a cent for the (8GB) iPhone each month and get a lot more calls.

From what I've discovered, Optus is the cheapest and offer the best rates (for the iPhone anyway), otherwise if I didn't mind paying extra Telstra's Next G network is the quickest but you pay extra for the better service...


----------



## ojm (12 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> The weather has been showing 16 deg (Melbourne)all morning but it's 20, anyone else noticed any problems there ?




I recommend going to the AppStore and buying a program called Pocket Weather. Cost about $3. Uses the BoM for current temperature and forecasts, and therefore is very accurate.


----------



## Boggo (12 April 2009)

Largesse said:


> i can't speak on behalf of optus because i have never used on of their caps/plans but with vodafone the flagfall is billed in the '$300' worth of calls, not as an extra.
> 
> I assume it is the same for most caps across most companies.






M34N said:


> That is from my understanding correct regarding the cap plan, at least that's how I interpreted it anyway! It's a bit bad I'm not 100% sure myself but I guessed that's how it goes, that's how it worked with Vodafone for the past 7 years I was with them. Also I considered the 16GB phone but decided against it as I don't put that much stuff on my phone anyway, and really wanted it more for the applications and emails/internet.
> 
> Personally, I think the $49 plan is better value, you get $300 worth of calls and 250MB of internet usage, but the latter becomes redundant when you consider you get free internet usage if you connect to a WiFi, which I am 90% of the time. I think on the $59 cap they give you $350 worth of calls but 500MB of net usage, so no real benefit IMO unless you are a heavier user of the internet. Either way in most capital cities Optus have free WiFi so it's excellent coverage in the major CBD's. Otherwise it's the $79 cap, and you don't pay a cent for the (8GB) iPhone each month and get a lot more calls.
> 
> From what I've discovered, Optus is the cheapest and offer the best rates (for the iPhone anyway), otherwise if I didn't mind paying extra Telstra's Next G network is the quickest but you pay extra for the better service...





Thanks folks, much appreciated.


----------



## Prospector (12 April 2009)

ojm said:


> Uses the BoM for current temperature and forecasts, and therefore is very accurate.




 Our BOM cant even describe the weather, let alone predict it!


----------



## MrBurns (12 April 2009)

Mines now showing 21, so it must be 25 outside I guess.

Cant find a silent mode for it , stange how they can make such a magnificent piece of equipment but miss some basic stuff.

I guess it's an IPod first first with a phone attached.

To get aorund the silent mode i leave the vibrating on, it's always on,  and just turn the volume down.

Added - hang on the BOM says 21 so it is working oh goody, I can hardly wait to try and work other stuff out instead of have a life.


----------



## M34N (12 April 2009)

To get silent mode, flick the button just above the volume button located on the top left of the phone. When silent mode is activated it will vibrate and show a picture of a bell with a crossed line through it; easy!

BTW I am typing this reply through my iPhone right now 



MrBurns said:


> Mines now showing 21, so it must be 25 outside I guess.
> 
> Cant find a silent mode for it , stange how they can make such a magnificent piece of equipment but miss some basic stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrBurns (12 April 2009)

M34N said:


> To get silent mode, flick the button just above the volume button located on the top left of the phone. Easy
> BTW I am typing this reply through my iPhone right now




M34N - Thank you, thank you, thank you,
I must get a pair of thick black rimmed glasses and an IPhone T Shirt


----------



## M34N (12 April 2009)

No prob 

It took me a few days to figure that one out too so don't worry... the more you play around with it and discover other neat tricks, the more surprised you will be. They really have covered NEARLY everything on the iPhone and that's the main reason why I avidly support it.



MrBurns said:


> M34N - Thank you, thank you, thank you,
> I must get a pair of thick black rimmed glasses and an IPhone T Shirt


----------



## Prospector (12 April 2009)

And if you see orange at the silent button switch, it is on Silent!


----------



## MrBurns (12 April 2009)

Prospector said:


> And if you see orange at the silent button switch, it is on Silent!




Thanks Prospector. I've got one of those rubber covers, so I cant see that easily without taking it off. 
I really recommend them makes the phone "sticky" wont slip out of your hands


----------



## ojm (12 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Thanks Prospector. I've got one of those rubber covers, so I cant see that easily without taking it off.
> I really recommend them makes the phone "sticky" wont slip out of your hands




You may like one of these "covers": www.bestskinsever.com

They are like a layer of..glad wrap (maybe a good word to describe it)..that sticks over the phone. Makes less slippy and its invisible and very strong. Only about US$8 too. I've had one on my phone for about 8 months, and just put a replacement one on last week as it was getting a bit scabby. 

Had one on my iPhone 2G also, can't recommend them enough.


----------



## MrBurns (12 April 2009)

ojm said:


> You may like one of these "covers": www.bestskinsever.com
> 
> They are like a layer of..glad wrap (maybe a good word to describe it)..that sticks over the phone. Makes less slippy and its invisible and very strong. Only about US$8 too. I've had one on my phone for about 8 months, and just put a replacement one on last week as it was getting a bit scabby.
> 
> Had one on my iPhone 2G also, can't recommend them enough.




Thanks for that, might try it, they certainly need something , a bit slippery on their own.


----------



## alwaysLearning (12 April 2009)

Trevor_S said:


> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-threads.cfm?f=128




good link. You can't beat whirlpool for technology related forum talk


----------



## MrBurns (12 April 2009)

alwaysLearning said:


> good link. You can't beat whirlpool for technology related forum talk




Whirlpool's great but this is also turnng put to be a very useful thread


----------



## Prospector (12 April 2009)

Has anyone worked out how to stop the screen from getting really greasy?  I have a cover on it (film variety) but maybe it is just time to replace it?

Midomi is another good application where you say the words of a song and it will let you know what the song is.  You dont need to sing it, thank god!    Light saber is cool if you are a star wars tragic. 

This is the website I have used for info on the iphone:
http://www.everythingicafe.com/forum/


----------



## MrBurns (12 April 2009)

Prospector said:


> Has anyone worked out how to stop the screen from getting really greasy?  I have a cover on it (film variety) but maybe it is just time to replace it?




Try taking the cover off, it may help.


----------



## ck13488 (13 April 2009)

clean your greasy little fingers before using it...or wipe the screen after use!

ive had my phone for 6 months now and 90% of the time i love it..the other 10% is when i want to text back fast and the autocorrect doesnt do what i want it to and shuffle throws up 20 odd songs in a row i dont want to listen too! on the spot email and internet are also lifesavers sometimes...as scary as that is

major drawback is that im with optus and although their coverage map shows me living in 3g country i have no reception in my room unless my phone sits on my window sill! 

best apps are:

shazam
iOweYou
Lux Touch (gets me through many a boring lecture)
Road Trip Lite


----------



## matty2.0 (18 April 2009)

I'm thinking about getting one. 

I like how Commsec links to iPhone. Check my trades and do my banking with them would be easier. 

Anyone have any references for good plans? 
I'm very mobile, use email alot, but not multimedia, so probably don't need excessive mobile bandwith.


----------



## MrBurns (18 April 2009)

matty2.0 said:


> I'm thinking about getting one.
> 
> I like how Commsec links to iPhone. Check my trades and do my banking with them would be easier.
> 
> ...





Have a look at the Blackberry before you do anything, not saying it's better but you should chack it out, it ay suit you better.


----------



## ROE (18 April 2009)

matty2.0 said:


> I'm thinking about getting one.
> 
> I like how Commsec links to iPhone. Check my trades and do my banking with them would be easier.
> 
> ...




500 meg plan is enough .. I got 500 Meg and i pretty much free use the net when ever i like but not too excessive like 3 or 4 hours on it a day but
half hour here, an hour there no worry.

and I sync all my gmail and contacts to it every day.


----------



## Trevor_S (18 April 2009)

alwaysLearning said:


> good link.




Personally I have been awaiting an Android based phone that can handle Next G's 850 MHz, where I live and travel there is really no other choice.

BUT

I think I will go the small light phone and Netbook route.  I have been using PDA's and then smartphones for years and find them too cumbersome for my needs.  I need something small uncomplicated and for when I cycle (in case of an emergency, when I am out in the bush on my mountain bike by myself) but prefer something with a decent size screen & keyboard (but still small eg a Dell mini 9) for everything else.


----------



## ShareGuy (18 April 2009)

After buying an iPhone and seeing how many ppl are interested in macs I think apple is the new microsoft hence why I have bought apple since breaking $100


----------



## matty2.0 (18 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Have a look at the Blackberry before you do anything, not saying it's better but you should *chack it out*, it ay suit you better.




... chuck it out?


----------



## MrBurns (18 April 2009)

matty2.0 said:


> ... chuck it out?





Serves me right for working without a net, or spellcheck at least


----------



## matty2.0 (18 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Have a look at the Blackberry before you do anything, not saying it's better but you should chack it out, it ay suit you better.




I like the games on iPhone but. 
I commute a lot (plane, train etc) ... so playing neat games wouldn't be bad. 
I think iPhone is the most popular among application developers? I would venture to guess that most of the large games and media producers would develop on the iPhone ... just like how Commsec has decided to go the iPhone platform path.


----------



## MrBurns (18 April 2009)

It's just an unbelievable piece of work, had mine a week or so and it just gets better, I can look up the weather, news or stocks anytime, play music go to You Tube all with relative ease, sometimes it even rings I think it may be a telephone too


----------



## gav (18 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> The weather has been showing 16 deg (Melbourne)all morning but it's 20, anyone else noticed any problems there ?




They get that info from the US, and can be out by a fair bit.  You can download an Australian weather application which updates about every 10mins or so the information is very accurate.  Also has a heap of other weather-related info.

I went with Telstra, as its coverage and internet speed are far superior over Optus.  I was originally on a $69 plan but kept going way over, and I had a few problems with the lovely ppl at Telstra - so I cancelled the plan (which was the same price as buying the phone outright, so no loss) and switched to Telstra pre-paid.  For $50 per month I get 150 mins free talk, 150 free SMS and 100MB of data, which is far better value when you calculate it over 24 months.  I use up all the calls and SMS's quite easily, and go pretty close to using all the data too.


----------



## MrBurns (18 April 2009)

gav said:


> They get that info from the US, and can be out by a fair bit.  You can download an Australian weather application which updates about every 10mins or so the information is very accurate.  Also has a heap of other weather-related info.
> .




Great thanks , I guess that would be from the app store ? do you know the name of it ?


----------



## JimBob (18 April 2009)

I got an iphone a while ago, i was previously paying $79/month for a plan plus $20/month for the Nokia i was using on Optus, am now paying $49/month plus $8/month for the 16GB iphone with optus.  A much better phone for my purposes plus a lot cheaper.  

I work outdoors so i like that i have the BOM radar app so i can check if it is going to rain or how long the rain will last.  My favourite apps are:
iPity - Mr T saying a bunch of one liners
Shazam

Games - Topple, Blocked, Catchamouse 1 & 2.
The only downsides for me are the camera isnt the best, would be good if you could at least zoom in and out, and no mms at the moment.


----------



## matty2.0 (18 April 2009)

I'm thinking about using Skype on the iPhone. 
Anyone try it?
Skype is great value for money. Sort of like pre-paid, but probably cheaper. 
So all you need is web access really, and don't need to pay too much for phone calls from main service providers.


----------



## matty2.0 (19 April 2009)

Went shopping around today. 

Customer service rep at an independent phone plan dealer ("All Phones") said that their most popular plans were the Optus $49 cap plan and the Virgin plans. Free iPhone with the plan ... but obviously ... if you accrue it over a 24 month period, you end up paying for the phone anyways, i.e. all the same. 

She said Virgin was good b/c you can watch all your bills and calls online. Every call you make. 

Anybody with Optus? What's it like? 
What's the difference between "yes" plan and "cap" plans?


----------



## Prospector (19 April 2009)

I have that plan with Optus.  Took a while (a week) to get the data access happening, but this was in the week that the iphone was released so no doubt they were a little busy.  The only calls I end up paying for are when I go overseas; mind you I am not a mobile junkie.  I just love  my iphone.


----------



## matty2.0 (19 April 2009)

Mate ... took a look at the Blackbery Bold. And my opinion is iPhone > Blackberry. 

iPhone is just faster to work with and use ... I was browsing the web with Blackberry ... and it took ages scrolling the damn thing down the page ... like 10 thumb movements per page. 
People say the iPhone is hard to type in ... but I think the Blackberry, although it has a key pad ... the buttons are so small ... you make just the same mistakes when typing. 
Another thing is ... with the Blackberry you're more likely to use two hands than the iPhone ... iPhone is easier to use with one hand with the touch screen and quick movement and all. 

But the thing that seals the deal for me is the applications. I like to go with the platform where the application and developer community builds the most apps and media on ... and that ... unfortunately for Blackberry ... is the iPhone ... a bit similar to Windows vs. Linux (i.e. Windows is winner). Especially as Commsec has based their mobile platform on the iPhone. 
If it's good enough for Commsec, it's good enough for me.

Will be looking for a plan soon. 

Do you guys max out your phone bill (not internet data) with $300 worth of calls? I'm thinking about getting the $49 plan ... either that or the $70 virgin plan with $500 worth of calls and 1GB of internet data.


----------



## matty2.0 (19 April 2009)

btw ... how fast is the internet on mobile? 

when i was browsing at the store today ... it was super slow compared to my home connection.


----------



## carmen (19 April 2009)

I have a nokia w vodadfone, the speed is fast enough  (hopefully they bring out some good apps). Have been using it lots to trade with on a $50 prepaid cap, expires in 3 days and I still have $60 left.


----------



## MrBurns (19 April 2009)

I've found the speed is fine really, I can go to ASF for instance, zoom in and log in, it's amazing, and the apps are just brilliant, I wake up in the morning reach over to the phone and get the weather, news from the ABC and stock report without getting out of bed, I can browse around on You Tube, go the Maps and get directions and have 600 photos on there from Europe plus 6 music Cd's and Ive still got 13gig left from 15, cant fault it really and is streets ahead of anything else, oh yes it's also an IPod.


----------



## matty2.0 (19 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I've found the speed is fine really, I can go to ASF for instance, zoom in and log in, it's amazing, and the apps are just brilliant, I wake up in the morning reach over to the phone and get the weather, news from the ABC and stock report without getting out of bed, I can browse around on You Tube, go the Maps and get directions and have 600 photos on there from Europe plus 6 music Cd's and Ive still got 13gig left from 15, cant fault it really and is streets ahead of anything else, oh yes it's also an IPod.




Burns ... your post makes my mouth water. 

I feel like forking out my cash right now, and caving into consumerism. 

You don't like ... work as a sales rep for a mobile phone store or something ... do you?


----------



## MrBurns (19 April 2009)

matty2.0 said:


> Burns ... your post makes my mouth water.
> 
> I feel like forking out my cash right now, and caving into consumerism.




I used to run a very successful web site so I'm tech savvy and I can tell you this is the way to go, you wont regret it.
It's not just a phone and an iPod there are many dimensions to this masterpiece of ingenuity.


----------



## MrBurns (19 April 2009)

Tell you something else these people are very clever, I didn't think I'd use the app store to buy anything but I bought the local weather app and a couple of other small things 2 or 3 dollars at a time. multiply this by the millions of these phones in circulation, I mean what a money spinner !!!


----------



## MrBurns (19 April 2009)

I'm with Telstra dunno if that helps the speed or not, get 150mb a month included at $60 a month and about $150 upfront.

It only connect to Telstra if there are no free wi fi hot spots around ot I'm not at home where it automatically connects to my wireless router.

If I get near my limit they SMS me.


----------



## matty2.0 (19 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I used to run a very successful web site so I'm tech savvy ...




I bet you're on whirlpool.


----------



## matty2.0 (19 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I'm with Telstra dunno if that helps the speed or not, get 150mb a month included at $60 a month and about $150 upfront.




I hope the speeds and connectivity are good on Telstra. 
As carriers like Virgin offer $70 plans with $0 upfront, 1GB of internet data, and $500 worth of calls.


----------



## MrBurns (19 April 2009)

Only when cable is playing up I try to get in there to see if it's me or general.


----------



## MrBurns (19 April 2009)

That sounds like a better deal, I've been with Telstra forever so i just continue there. also I want the best coverage there is so Next G is important I think.

Mate of mine uses Virgin, speed is good so is coverage he says.


----------



## MrBurns (21 April 2009)

Prospector said:


> Has anyone worked out how to stop the screen from getting really greasy?  I[/url]




I'm noticing that now, the screen gets greasy, dunno why.........., oh yes I do all the commands are placed via touching the screen.


----------



## waz (21 April 2009)

Keep in mind that Vigin and Optus is the same network (no difference in speed or coverage)

Also, Most of Vodafone and Optus 3G network is shared.


----------



## matty2.0 (2 May 2009)

Anybody tried the Blackberry Storm?

seems to be iPhone's main competition. 

I've only seen/tried the Bold ... 

Can't decide between iPhone vs. Storm. 

I've looked at all the specs and stuff, and iPhone can perform all business functions as blackberry can (e.g. push email, microsoft outlook, enterprise/exchange). Only **** thing is the battery life ... but i'm sure you can get a spare batery or connect it via USB at work to recharge or something?

iPhone wins hands down when it comes to a media and web browsing device, which is what i want it for. Even email is just as good. 
The biggest app and games manufacturers are all on the iPhone. e.g. Commsec is on iPhone. For a business device, I'm suprised commsec didn't build their apps on Blackberry.


----------



## MrBurns (2 May 2009)

There were one billion app downloads to iphones in the past nine months.


----------



## matty2.0 (2 May 2009)

Interesting data I found from an ad blog that collects smartphone traffic statistics: http://metrics.admob.com/

Seems like iPhone is leading the market share battle in the smartphone market. I usually like to go with the leading market share player (e.g. Windows on the Desktop) because that's where the most applications and software are built. 












However Blackberry Storm is just starting to gain some traction:






The apps market on the Blackberry Storm aren't as mature however ... I would venture to say.


----------



## matty2.0 (2 May 2009)

MrBurns said:


> There were one billion app downloads to iphones in the past nine months.




Care to post a link of your sources of stats Burns?


----------



## MrBurns (2 May 2009)

matty2.0 said:


> Care to post a link of your sources of stats Burns?




http://www.apple.com/itunes/billion-app-countdown/

This phone has no equal.


----------



## matty2.0 (2 May 2009)

How's the battery life on it Burns?

And what's your solution to below-average battery life?
Can you buy spare batteries or something? or recharge is easy with USB to the Desktop PC ??


----------



## gooner (2 May 2009)

meant to be a new model out this northern summer. I'm going to wait for that.

The wife says I have to get a job first


----------



## MrBurns (2 May 2009)

matty2.0 said:


> How's the battery life on it Burns?
> 
> And what's your solution to below-average battery life?
> Can you buy spare batteries or something? or recharge is easy with USB to the Desktop PC ??




Battery life is ok considering what it does, plays music, surfs the net etc etc, wake up in the morning and check the weather and Dow results before getting out of bed, I charge it every one or two days, you just plug it into your PC USB port or via wall charger or in the car.

For a new battery you have to take it back to the dealer and they send it away but they give you a replacement.


----------



## weird (2 May 2009)

Nice free app, DarkRoom, helps reducing blurry pics taken from a shaky hand.


----------



## poguemahone (2 May 2009)

I have Both

Blackberry Next G for Business

and the Apple Iphone 3G for Business and Pleasure!!

I am forced to use the BB...I want to use the Iphone


----------



## MrBurns (2 May 2009)

poguemahone said:


> I have Both
> 
> Blackberry Next G for Business
> 
> ...




What does the BB do that the iPhone doesnt ?


----------



## HC Victim (2 May 2009)

Hate to bust this love fest bubble, but , as one of the poor buggers who have to repair these pieces of cr@p, please , back up  your data weekly. Replace a battery?, yeah great, but what happens after 12 months , and Apple wipe their hands off it? You are going to struggle. Replace a broken screen?, a lazy $300 thank you. What , the sofware has crashed and all your data is lost? , bad luck , it has NO external memory. I know few people who buy a second unit , they normally go back to the old brands.
Either this mob change their way of looking at customer wants , or they may fade out with the Sony Ericsson T28. 
Pathetic camera? , poor call quality?, shocking reception?, don't worry , you will see this when the novelty wears off.
Please , I like the phone, but just be aware that it isn't the crown jewels of mobile phones that appear on this forum,and be VERY gentle when using this unit .
 Cheers: 2twocents


----------



## MrBurns (2 May 2009)

HC Victim said:


> Hate to bust this love fest bubble, but , as one of the poor buggers who have to repair these pieces of cr@p, please , back up  your data weekly. Replace a battery?, yeah great, but what happens after 12 months , and Apple wipe their hands off it? You are going to struggle. Replace a broken screen?, a lazy $300 thank you. What , the sofware has crashed and all your data is lost? , bad luck , it has NO external memory. I know few people who buy a second unit , they normally go back to the old brands.
> Either this mob change their way of looking at customer wants , or they may fade out with the Sony Ericsson T28.
> Pathetic camera? , poor call quality?, shocking reception?, don't worry , you will see this when the novelty wears off.
> Please , I like the phone, but just be aware that it isn't the crown jewels of mobile phones that appear on this forum,and be VERY gentle when using this unit .
> Cheers: 2twocents




I've noticed the call quality is better than the Nokias I used to use, I note your comments and am very careful not to drop it, apart from that future versions should fix all this stuff ?


----------



## matty2.0 (2 May 2009)

HC Victim said:


> Hate to bust this love fest bubble, but , as one of the poor buggers who have to repair these pieces of cr@p, please , back up  your data weekly. Replace a battery?, yeah great, but what happens after 12 months , and Apple wipe their hands off it? You are going to struggle. Replace a broken screen?, a lazy $300 thank you. What , the sofware has crashed and all your data is lost? , bad luck , it has NO external memory. I know few people who buy a second unit , they normally go back to the old brands.
> Either this mob change their way of looking at customer wants , or they may fade out with the Sony Ericsson T28.
> Pathetic camera? , poor call quality?, shocking reception?, don't worry , you will see this when the novelty wears off.
> Please , I like the phone, but just be aware that it isn't the crown jewels of mobile phones that appear on this forum,and be VERY gentle when using this unit .
> Cheers: 2twocents




Nice first post.


----------



## HC Victim (2 May 2009)

Yes sorry Matty, please don't judge me as a grumpy ol' stick in the mud , I'm really a happy little bloke!


----------



## ShareGuy (3 May 2009)

HC Victim said:


> Hate to bust this love fest bubble, but , as one of the poor buggers who have to repair these pieces of cr@p, please , back up  your data weekly. Replace a battery?, yeah great, but what happens after 12 months , and Apple wipe their hands off it? You are going to struggle. Replace a broken screen?, a lazy $300 thank you. What , the sofware has crashed and all your data is lost? , bad luck , it has NO external memory. I know few people who buy a second unit , they normally go back to the old brands.
> Either this mob change their way of looking at customer wants , or they may fade out with the Sony Ericsson T28.
> Pathetic camera? , poor call quality?, shocking reception?, don't worry , you will see this when the novelty wears off.
> Please , I like the phone, but just be aware that it isn't the crown jewels of mobile phones that appear on this forum,and be VERY gentle when using this unit .
> Cheers: 2twocents




I've had an iPhone since it was released and have dropped it twice straight onto tiles and cement, still not a scratch on it and works fine (maybe I was lucky?) so I think its a lot tougher than it looks. 

I don't care what anyone says the iPhone it by far the best phone around especially because of app store, look at all the competitors now following apples lead. You really need to own one to appreciate it, reception and call quality is fine for me, camera is only gripe. 

That said if your someone who isn't tech savy and doesn't browse the net often (checking stocks on bloomberg app, internet banking etc) ie you just want a phone then you probably wont like the iPhone.


----------



## matty2.0 (3 May 2009)

HC Victim said:


> Hate to bust this love fest bubble, but , as one of the poor buggers who have to repair these pieces of cr@p, please , back up  your data weekly. Replace a battery?, yeah great, but what happens after 12 months , and Apple wipe their hands off it? You are going to struggle. Replace a broken screen?, a lazy $300 thank you. What , the sofware has crashed and all your data is lost? , bad luck , it has NO external memory. I know few people who buy a second unit , they normally go back to the old brands.
> Either this mob change their way of looking at customer wants , or they may fade out with the Sony Ericsson T28.
> Pathetic camera? , poor call quality?, shocking reception?, don't worry , you will see this when the novelty wears off.
> Please , I like the phone, but just be aware that it isn't the crown jewels of mobile phones that appear on this forum,and be VERY gentle when using this unit .
> Cheers: 2twocents




Anyways, there are only two clear choices in my mind;
the Blackberry Storm or
the iPhone

if you drop or mishandle any of them they'll both shatter to pieces. What happens when you break a BB Storm's screen? same thing ... really.

Other than that, I'd take the iPhone as I browse heaps. Most of my calendars, email, and stuff is online with Google (gmail, google calendars) anyways, so I probably wouldn't even use the Blackberry built in email system that much, unless it was for work via MSFT exchange/enterprise.

By the way, for all iPhone users ... have you guys tried the new Quickoffice Suite app? It's the only app that is comparable to the Microsoft Office suite, and it's only available (in its best form) ... on the iPhone. 

Gonna get one tomorrow or this week on either the Optus or Virgin 3G plans. 
I heard the iPhone is exclusively tied to Vodaphone for 3G or something ... is this true?


----------



## togs (3 May 2009)

Nope, NextG on Telstra here.


----------



## jono1887 (3 May 2009)

waz said:


> The iphone is an awesome piece of hardware, although its software is lacking, the new OS3 will solve a lot of problems, although some will still remain. The biggest one being it will still not be able to handle flash, also a lot of java based websites dont work well.
> 
> Another thing I would love is an easy to use pdf viewer and an easy way to drag and drop files onto it without having to use itunes.




Gets 'Files Lite' It allows drag and drop for pdf, doc, ppt, xls straight from your  computer over wifi, its great... but it restricts it to only 200mb of data, but you can buy the full version 'Files' for ~$5 and it has unlimited storage - limited by your iphone/ipod touch capacity


----------



## Blissbomb (3 May 2009)

my wife bought me a second hand 8gig Iphone recently, I put my sim in it and everyone in the family had a turn of playing with it, I was prepaid and had $18 worth of credit on it. About an hour after I got it I checked the balance and it was $0. I freaked. We took it to the optus shop the next day and had the 3G switched off. whew
The question I have is which applications ( if any) can I put on the phone that wont drain my pre paid credit?


----------



## jono1887 (3 May 2009)

Blissbomb said:


> my wife bought me a second hand 8gig Iphone recently, I put my sim in it and everyone in the family had a turn of playing with it, I was prepaid and had $18 worth of credit on it. About an hour after I got it I checked the balance and it was $0. I freaked. We took it to the optus shop the next day and had the 3G switched off. whew
> The question I have is which applications ( if any) can I put on the phone that wont drain my pre paid credit?




Depends on which applications you are using... clearly data dependent applications such as maps, email, weather use up your credit, however, most games dont require any internet accesss... put up a list of the apps you use most

NB: if you were playing with it at home, you can go to settings and switch off the 3G and turn on wifi instead and you can still access the net without paying for downloads (this is if you have a router at your place)


----------



## MrBurns (3 May 2009)

jono1887 said:


> Depends on which applications you are using... clearly data dependent applications such as maps, email, weather use up your credit, however, most games dont require any internet accesss... put up a list of the apps you use most
> 
> NB: if you were playing with it at home, you can go to settings and switch off the 3G and turn on wifi instead and you can still access the net without paying for downloads (this is if you have a router at your place)




I thought you just leave it on WiFi and when you're out of range it switches to 3G automatically ?


----------



## jet328 (3 May 2009)

Turning 3G off won't stop cellular data usage, it will still allow data through on edge (ie. drain credit more slowly)

If you want to turn cellular data off
Settings > General > Network > Cellular data network
Then at the apn just change it slightly so that it can't get data ie. if your with telstra add a space between telstra. and iph , so that you can turn it back on later if you need some urgent data

However, think about going on a $10 data pack (which is plenty for most if you aren't watching videos or downloading songs) because its the data access anywhere that really makes the iphone IMO


----------



## MrBurns (3 May 2009)

jet328 said:


> Turning 3G off won't stop cellular data usage, it will still allow data through on edge (ie. drain credit more slowly)
> 
> If you want to turn cellular data off
> Settings > General > Network > Cellular data network
> ...




I agree thats what I've got , I can get data anywhere it's incredible.

Havent got my first bil yet but they SMS you if you're near your limit of 150mb a month.


----------



## Glen48 (3 May 2009)

Phffff The next toy is the *Kindle* it Downloads books in 1 minute newspapers, and every thing else you need to read. If you can't read it while driving it will talk to you. Check it out on Amazon .com.
If you hold your Blue tooth GSP to your ear while driving is that the same as talking on a mobile?/


----------



## matty2.0 (3 May 2009)

Glen48 said:


> Phffff The next toy is the *Kindle* it Downloads books in 1 minute newspapers, and every thing else you need to read. If you can't read it while driving it will talk to you. Check it out on Amazon .com.
> If you hold your Blue tooth GSP to your ear while driving is that the same as talking on a mobile?/




I think smartphones will make the kindle obsolete in near future. 

Anyways, my main question:

I'm about to go for the Virgin $70 plan over the Optus $59 plan. 

Main reasons:
- Virgin = can make international calls
- Virgin plan is great value = 500 worth of calls, + 1GB of data
- optus = can't make international calls, and on the $59 (or $60 bascially) plan you have to pay for the phone as well like $2 or something so it's really like $62-$65 dollars.

Question:
Is anyone on Optus and can you make international calls with Optus or Telstra ... or is Virgin full of BS when they say "international calls". And would there be any difference in coverage if one were to go with Virgin? They're all on the same network arent they? i.e. Telstra's ...

Thanks.


----------



## poguemahone (3 May 2009)

MrBurns said:


> What does the BB do that the iPhone doesnt ?




Align with Company policy for a start....

Otherwise the Qwerty Keyboard is bloody good..better on the Blackberry


----------



## matty2.0 (3 May 2009)

Ah stuff it.
Just gonna go for the optus $59  plan. 

Just learnt that Virgin is basically part of the Optus network, so if they're advertising international its probably BS. 

Besides, you can just pick up a pre-paid international calling card for $10 or so. 

And Optus have this special deal for the 8GB iPhone where you don't have to pay for the handset if you go on the $59 plan. 

So that's that.


----------



## matty2.0 (3 May 2009)

poguemahone said:


> Align with Company policy for a start....
> 
> Otherwise the Qwerty Keyboard is bloody good..better on the Blackberry




Yeah ... but I'm sure the company can align their policies to fit your phone. 

Mine can anyways. You can do MSFT exchange and enterprise server on an iPhone too. 

If you get on the BB platform you miss out on heaps of business apps, like QuickOffice which is the only comparable MSFT style office suite on a smart phone. It's the same reason why Commsec chose the iPhone platform. 

With regards to the QWERTY keyboard ... I think it might help if you have big fingers - bigger fingers tend to make more mistakes on an iPHone. But I have small fingers and typing on a touch screen is faster. iPhone is QWERTY too but just touch screen.

You choose.


----------



## poguemahone (3 May 2009)

matty2.0 said:


> Ah stuff it.
> Just gonna go for the optus $59  plan.
> 
> Just learnt that Virgin is basically part of the Optus network, so if they're advertising international its probably BS.
> ...




The Telstra Nxt G service is pretty good..I am Rural so I need it.. Optus and Voda are ****house outside of a City,Highway use..


----------



## matty2.0 (3 May 2009)

poguemahone said:


> The Telstra Nxt G service is pretty good..I am Rural so I need it.. Optus and Voda are ****house outside of a City,Highway use..




Well ... I'm in the city. I've never been to the country. 
So that's that.


----------



## matty2.0 (4 May 2009)

K ... bought an iPhone today with Optus ... 16GB white back ... the white ones are only available on 16GB, so that was unique.

Unboxing it right now.


----------



## CapnBirdseye (4 May 2009)

I haven't had time to trawl through all of the posts, but its worth checking out the bloomberg app... quite neat imo


----------



## MrBurns (4 May 2009)

Mail problems - 

I have 2 accounts one works fine the other is a domain of mine.

It wont retrieve email, always says the username or password is wrong and it isnt 

If I turn SSL off it seems to connect but doesnt download any mail if I leave it on it tries to connect but just hangs.

Anyone who can fix this gets a big kiss from robots


----------



## matty2.0 (4 May 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Mail problems -
> 
> I have 2 accounts one works fine the other is a domain of mine.
> 
> ...




Mate ... now you tell me you got problems ... after all those mouth watering posts about how good the iphone is ... then when i'm unboxing it you shell out the bad news ...


----------



## MrBurns (4 May 2009)

matty2.0 said:


> Mate ... now you tell me you got problems ... after all those mouth watering posts about how good the iphone is ... then when i'm unboxing it you shell out the bad news ...




I wasnt even going to use it for email but thought I'd give it a go, it will be something simple, I might even get an app that will make the whole thing easier, the other account works like a dream, dont worry you will love this thing.


----------



## Glen48 (4 May 2009)

I rang Optus about cap plans I said once you reach the cap level you can't make any more calls? no she said it just keeps going.... so there is no cap?... yes there is she said but if you can keep making calls after the cap level it is not capped?....yes you are right...You tell me what a cap is???


----------



## matty2.0 (4 May 2009)

Glen48 said:


> I rang Optus about cap plans I said once you reach the cap level you can't make any more calls? no she said it just keeps going.... so there is no cap?... yes there is she said but if you can keep making calls after the cap level it is not capped?....yes you are right...You tell me what a cap is???




That's what I thought too. 
It's called marketing. Sames goes with "3G" vs. "NextG" ... especially if you're in the city all day long.


----------



## matty2.0 (4 May 2009)

Hey guys,
You know the App store and the iTunes store in general ... is that all in Australian dollars??? or USD???


----------



## Prospector (4 May 2009)

Hey Mr B, wireless searching drains your battery real quick! I usually use edge (ie turn 3g and wireless off) and battery lasts for days. I have also used the iphone to text and make phone calls from Singapore, India and Maldives with Optus plan just fine. Very $$$ though. 

Saw someone using a kindle last year in Vietnam. Not sure it has the same 'feel' as reading a good book but it was very compact with several books so great for travel.


----------



## Prospector (4 May 2009)

matty2.0 said:


> Hey guys,
> You know the App store and the iTunes store in general ... is that all in Australian dollars??? or USD???




You use the Aus app store so it is Aud. I downloaded a Grisham book a few weeks ago - great to listen to to send you to sleep.


----------



## JimBob (4 May 2009)

Glen48 said:


> I rang Optus about cap plans I said once you reach the cap level you can't make any more calls? no she said it just keeps going.... so there is no cap?... yes there is she said but if you can keep making calls after the cap level it is not capped?....yes you are right...You tell me what a cap is???




The cap refers to the capped price of your bill, as long as you dont go over a certain spend limit.  The $59 cap, you will only pay $59 per month and you get $350 worth of text and calls.  If you go over the $350 limit, you get slugged for every call and text so you pay more than $59.


----------



## matty2.0 (4 May 2009)

mate ... this thing is totally awesome!! 

I just bought dinner and on the way, I used my iphone to find the cheapest fuel rates near me ... got 108c/l not too far from here.


recorded my budget with the expenseit app too


----------



## MrBurns (5 May 2009)

I just got billed for an app i didnt buy so be careful.


----------



## Prospector (5 May 2009)

The billing often appears a few days after you buy the app; gets a bit tricky when the apps are free too!  Actually, if someone ever hacks into the iphone store there are millions of credit card details to be had!


----------



## nomore4s (5 May 2009)

I was going to get an iPhone but as I'm mainly planning to use it for work it was recommended that I get an HTC_HD instead.

As I'm not really that tech savvy with phones anyone got any comments?


----------



## Temjin (5 May 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I just got billed for an app i didnt buy so be careful.




Unless you downloaded a free app, in which case you still get billed anyway, for $0. 

I love my iphone, enough said. 

I read all my economic/investment/personal productivity hacks/news feeds from it via google reader.

Switched my main email to gmail to take advantage of it too.

Facebook anyway! woot!

Bloomberg application is the best too.

And of course, it's my productivity phone where I record all of my "to-do-lists" on it that sync with my account online. It's an essential part of my personal productivity system. (i.e. Getting Things Done TM)


----------



## MrBurns (5 May 2009)

No it wasnt a free one, will get a response tomorrow pronbably.
It's not even omn my phone, nice little money spinner that is if they do this every now and again.


----------



## matty2.0 (5 May 2009)

nomore4s said:


> I was going to get an iPhone but as I'm mainly planning to use it for work it was recommended that I get an HTC_HD instead.
> 
> As I'm not really that tech savvy with phones anyone got any comments?




I would either get an iPhone or a Blackberry Storm. 
If it's an essential part of your life, then I would recommend you don't be cheap. 
iPhone has a large following, so you get heaps of applications and there's heaps of user guides and forums/communities to help you learn how to use it. 

So for example, I just learnt how I could use my iPhone as a modem, so that whenever I carry my laptop, I can use my iPhone as a modem and connect to the internet with my laptop - it's called "tethering".

and if you use commsec or netbank ... CBA is on the iPhone platform. 

Having a large network/community following is important when it comes to software.


----------



## Temjin (5 May 2009)

MrBurns said:


> No it wasnt a free one, will get a response tomorrow pronbably.
> It's not even omn my phone, nice little money spinner that is if they do this every now and again.




Did u purchase it on iTunes? If so, you may not have sync the new app to ur iphone yet. Better check if the app is on your iTunes account.


----------



## MrBurns (5 May 2009)

I got a receipt from ITunes, if I bought it it would have been thru the app store and downloaded straight away


----------



## MrBurns (5 May 2009)

I've just sorted my email setup problems so if you're having trouble I might be able to help, for domains other then Yahoo, GMail etc

If this thing could cook I'd marry it.


----------



## JimBob (5 May 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I just got billed for an app i didnt buy so be careful.




When I signed up for my account, there was already information in there for someone with the same last name but who lived overseas.  Had their credit card info and all in there, meaning they got billed for anything i downloaded.  Hopefully its all fixed now, poor security though.


----------



## matty2.0 (5 May 2009)

Writing this from my iPhone as we speak 
F%#ken amazing ... I'm in my car too


----------



## MrBurns (5 May 2009)

matty2.0 said:


> Writing this from my iPhone as we speak
> F%#ken amazing ... I'm in my car too




Told you so


----------



## gav (5 May 2009)

matty2.0 said:


> Writing this from my iPhone as we speak
> F%#ken amazing ... I'm in my car too




Not driving I hope!


----------



## Temjin (5 May 2009)

gav said:


> Not driving I hope!




I hope we hear from him tomorrow.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (5 May 2009)

Temjin said:


> I hope we hear from him tomorrow.




Dont worry Trader Paul can contact him in the spirit world........ :engel:


----------



## matty2.0 (6 May 2009)

gav said:


> Not driving I hope!




Mate gav ... have you checked out the gym/health apps?
They rock!!
count your calaories and record all your gym routines, monitor your weight ... good sh#t ...


----------



## gav (6 May 2009)

matty2.0 said:


> Mate gav ... have you checked out the gym/health apps?
> They rock!!
> count your calaories and record all your gym routines, monitor your weight ... good sh#t ...




Yes some of those apps are quite good, my friends in the industry have their clients using them (the clients that own Iphones, that is).  I prefer to do all my own calorie counting, gym session records, weight, bodyfat % etc. in an excel spreadsheet I developed myself.

But I do save each gym sessions records on my phone as soon as I complete the workout, in case I can't input the data into my spreadsheet straight away (so I dont forget what I've lifted)


----------



## MrBurns (6 May 2009)

I'm having "discussions" with Iphone over at least 2 unauthorised purchases through my account.

Have had to cancel my credit card.


----------



## Prospector (6 May 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Have had to cancel my credit card.




Dammit!


----------



## matty2.0 (6 May 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I'm having "discussions" with Iphone over at least 2 unauthorised purchases through my account.
> 
> Have had to cancel my credit card.




it could be fraud activities. 

it's always best to have a credit card that has a small limit for online purchases.
I have a credit card that is dedicated to online buying with only a maximum limit of 1,500 ... so if something goes awry ... i won't lose out too much. 

I've had fraud happened to me before. So i've got experience. it's a pain in the ass. 

this is why I also don't use debit cards, same technology ... but ... IT'S YOUR CASH ... and thus ... why i didn't apply for the debit card feature when signing up to commsec. 

keep a couple of credit cards for security, and always have a small savings card too for everyday transactions. all my online and everyday cards are with ANZ, and NAB, whilst my bigger savings are with other banks and brokers.


----------



## matty2.0 (6 May 2009)

*Re: My iPhone*

Went to the apple store today. 

here: 






walking up the stairs:





bought the "incase slider" and car charger and spare battery.
here's my iphone:





Black case. my iphone is the white one. So i have the best of both worlds. 
i have a screen protector (metallic look)


----------



## gooner (6 May 2009)

I'm keen to get an iphone, but the wife says I have to get a job first

Heard there was a new model out this northern summer, so probably wait for that. Although if still unemployed will have to get a cheap one.

Seen a few kids with them - like taking candy really


----------



## matty2.0 (6 May 2009)

gooner said:


> I'm keen to get an iphone, but the wife says I have to get a job first really




She's probably right. Good woman.


----------



## matty2.0 (6 May 2009)

gooner said:


> Heard there was a new model out this northern summer, so probably wait for that.
> really




yeah new model might be 32 gb ... or something ... i'll freak if it's smaller in size, physically ... wanted something smaller. could have waited. but who knows what it will be ... meanwhile i'll have lost all that productivity and learning curve if I had waited ... 

Oh btw ... you're not like a Gunners fan are you? "Gooner" = Le'ar$e ?


----------



## gooner (6 May 2009)

matty2.0 said:


> yeah new model might be 32 gb ... or something ... i'll freak if it's smaller in size, physically ... wanted something smaller. could have waited. but who knows what it will be ... meanwhile i'll have lost all that productivity and learning curve if I had waited ...
> 
> Oh btw ... you're not like a Gunners fan are you? "Gooner" = Le'ar$e ?




Certainly am an arsefan, so am in mourning today.


----------



## Prospector (7 May 2009)

Ah, I took a photo of Rudd and Gillard with my iphone - they were standing about a metre away - brilliant photo (well, technically if not subject wise).  I was watching the news that evening - and the TV cameras panned over to me taking a photo of them on my iphone! 

How do I get it onto this page?


----------



## matty2.0 (7 May 2009)

Prospector said:


> Ah, I took a photo of Rudd and Gillard with my iphone - they were standing about a metre away - brilliant photo (well, technically if not subject wise).  I was watching the news that evening - and the TV cameras panned over to me taking a photo of them on my iphone!
> 
> How do I get it onto this page?




You have to upload it to a server first that stores photos (or anything) then link it to the http address link in your message with the "Insert Image" icon/function in message menu options. 

For a photo server try photobucket. Might be a bit of pain to set up, but once you've done it you're good for next time, and next time ... and the time after that. 

This photo (of this actual message while i was composing) was taken with my iphone just now:


----------



## Prospector (7 May 2009)

I have posted piccies directly onto the forum, but how/where do I find it in the iphone backup in itunes?


----------



## gav (7 May 2009)

Prospector said:


> I have posted piccies directly onto the forum, but how/where do I find it in the iphone backup in itunes?




email it straight from your phone to one of your emails


----------



## Prospector (9 May 2009)

gav said:


> email it straight from your phone to one of your emails




Hey Gav, that worked!  Cheers (shame they dont have kudos on this forum!)

Anyway, here 'tis.  Dont know who the older couple are though!


----------



## Mr J (9 May 2009)

matty2.0 said:


> this is why I also don't use debit cards, same technology ... but ... IT'S YOUR CASH ... and thus ... why i didn't apply for the debit card feature when signing up to commsec.




Depends how you use it. My debit card account only has money in it when I want to use it, which isn't often.



			
				shareguy said:
			
		

> I've had an iPhone since it was released and have dropped it twice straight onto tiles and cement, still not a scratch on it and works fine (maybe I was lucky?) so I think its a lot tougher than it looks.




I've still got my Motorola RAZR from 2005, dropped it dozens of times (not a scratch!) and it still works fine. I've heard a lot of stories about people having problems, so either I got a good build or am lucky. Who knows.

This thread perked my interest as I'm looking for a good music/game/phone combo, but if the iphone is "delicate" it's not really an option for me, considering my history of dropping phones .


----------



## Prospector (10 May 2009)

I've dropped my iphone on the road and it still works fine!:  It has always worn 'protection' so no nasty surprises.

I use a screen guard and either a hard snap on case for the back, or else a rubber type one   (this is getting worse as I type).  I think it was wearing the rubber one when I dropped it and it basically bounced a little.


----------



## gooner (10 June 2009)

New model out later this month - 32 GB, video and new camera.  Very tempted to buy one as have been waiting for a new model


----------



## MrBurns (10 June 2009)

gooner said:


> New model out later this month - 32 GB, video and new camera.  Very tempted to buy one as have been waiting for a new model




I've only had one a couple of months and the new one hasn't got anything I cant live without so I let this one go through to the keeper. Though I will take the free software upgrade out on the 17th.

Mine froze today, went to the Iphone dealer and he said press the off button at the top simultaneously with the home button and the phone will reset, takes a few minutes but that fixes it. Just a little tip


----------



## ROE (10 June 2009)

Got 16G iPhone last year,  too good of a device
I'm going to upgrade to 32G iPhone 3GS. 
Wonder how much it cost outright, cost me $880 for the iPhone  16G last year from Optus.

Got a bit of cash sitting on the side line waiting to buy more good stocks but nothing come this way yet...may as well put it to some use and help the economy and enjoy life


----------



## jono1887 (10 June 2009)

ROE said:


> Got 16G iPhone last year,  too good of a device
> I'm going to upgrade to 32G iPhone 3GS.
> Wonder how much it cost outright, cost me $880 for the iPhone  16G last year from Optus.
> 
> Got a bit of cash sitting on the side line waiting to buy more good stocks but nothing come this way yet...may as well put it to some use and help the economy and enjoy life




the upgrades arent that great. video capability, 3mp camera, 'faster' apparently... there really isnt any reason to upgrade to it... i suggest sugest just upgrading your firmware which is free for iphone users and $10 for ipod touch users.


----------



## MrBurns (11 June 2009)

jono1887 said:


> the upgrades arent that great. video capability, 3mp camera, 'faster' apparently... there really isnt any reason to upgrade to it... i suggest sugest just upgrading your firmware which is free for iphone users and $10 for ipod touch users.




Thats my take on it, never used to video on my Nokia, and a 2mp camera or 3 ? who really cares and faster ? mine is fast enough, software upgrade only for me.


----------



## Prospector (18 June 2009)

Update 3.0 is out on Itunes today.  230 mbs, and downloading it now.  Think this is the on that allows MMS?


----------



## jono1887 (18 June 2009)

Prospector said:


> Update 3.0 is out on Itunes today.  230 mbs, and downloading it now.  Think this is the on that allows MMS?




Yep, mms and video recording
http://gizmodo.com/5292789/iphone-os-30-software-review-what-to-expect
most of the features are reviewed here.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (18 June 2009)

Good review of the iPhone 3GS - 

http://www.engadget.com/2009/06/17/iphone-3g-s-review/

If you have an iphone or are looking to buy your first, the end of the article talks about which model is right for you.


----------



## Prospector (18 June 2009)

Yay, after a couple of scares (it would only allow emergency calls and am about to go interstate today!) it finally rebooted, and it does MMS!  Apparently, the networks in the US havent allowed MMS yet, but here in Australia it works!  So easy to do too!  Good on ya Optus.

Video? I thought that was with the new phone and not just the update.  Will have a squiz!  Nope, no video.


----------



## Tradesurfer (18 June 2009)

no texting of pictures with ATT in the US is a pain. I can't tell you how many people have been like?Didn't you get my pictures? Doesn't give any notice to the sender that they didn't go through.

I do miss my blackberry a bit as I could type much easier with it rather than the touchscreen.

I will say the trading app is awsome that I use.


----------



## adobee (18 June 2009)

Tradesurfer said:


> no texting of pictures with ATT in the US is a pain. I can't tell you how many people have been like?Didn't you get my pictures? Doesn't give any notice to the sender that they didn't go through.
> 
> I do miss my blackberry a bit as I could type much easier with it rather than the touchscreen.
> 
> I will say the trading app is awsome that I use.




What is the trading app ??????


----------



## Tradesurfer (18 June 2009)

Istockmanager

even can do strangles, straddles etc

looking for a good forex one


----------



## jono1887 (18 June 2009)

Tradesurfer said:


> Istockmanager
> 
> even can do strangles, straddles etc
> 
> looking for a good forex one




It only works if you have an account with Ameritrade


----------



## M34N (18 June 2009)

Wow that update took over an hour to download and install on my iPhone, very painful! But at last, copy and paste! One of the biggest things missing finally included, can't believe it took so long. Bring on the iPhone 3G S with more memory and a half-decent camera, that's really what the iPhone needs now.

Really glad it also includes the voice memos, that is extremely useful for recording conversations too


----------



## gav (18 June 2009)

How do you download the update? Do you just connect your phone to the computer and open iTunes and it automatically asks?  Or can you update any other way?

M34N, why did it take you so long?  Do you have a slow internet connection or does it just take forever for the files to install?


----------



## MrBurns (18 June 2009)

gav said:


> How do you download the update? Do you just connect your phone to the computer and open iTunes and it automatically asks?  Or can you update any other way?
> 
> M34N, why did it take you so long?  Do you have a slow internet connection or does it just take forever for the files to install?





Plug the phone into the PC open iTunes and go to your phone  link on the left hand side, click on that and you'll see"update" cick on that and away you go, it takes about 10 minutes tops, it then reboots your phone which takes a few minutes and thats it.

The voice recorder is useless (no volume)

Good luck.

Helpful link - 

http://gizmodo.com/5292789/iphone-os-30-software-review-what-to-expect


----------



## gav (18 June 2009)

Cheers Mr B 

I downloaded a program last night that allows me to convert movies/videos that normally wont play on iPhone into a format so they will play.  Very handy...


----------



## MrBurns (18 June 2009)

gav said:


> Cheers Mr B
> 
> I downloaded a program last night that allows me to convert movies/videos that normally wont play on iPhone into a format so they will play.  Very handy...




If this thing had breasts I'd marry it


----------



## M34N (18 June 2009)

gav said:


> How do you download the update? Do you just connect your phone to the computer and open iTunes and it automatically asks?  Or can you update any other way?
> 
> M34N, why did it take you so long?  Do you have a slow internet connection or does it just take forever for the files to install?




Took me 60-something minutes, including download time and the phone back-up process and rebooting a few times - painful indeed! They could warn people the update would take that long, I would of done it now when it's quieter and not when I want to use the phone. My internet connection is 1.5Mbps so it's not slow, but the download speeds from their server were only around 80kb/ps, and being a 230MB update...

Really can't wait to see the iPhone 3G S, that will kill anything else Blackberry makes hands down IMO.


----------



## M34N (18 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> If this thing had breasts I'd marry it




I had one of my mates joke the other day to me that I give my phone waaaayyyy too much attention, and I said something along the lines of it being my wife


----------



## adobee (19 June 2009)

jono1887 said:


> Yep, mms and video recording
> http://gizmodo.com/5292789/iphone-os-30-software-review-what-to-expect
> most of the features are reviewed here.




Is there video recording ??? I cant see this ???


----------



## waz (19 June 2009)

OS 3.0 allows video recording, however only the iphone 3GS has the camera for it.

It also appears that the focusing feature only works on the new model.


----------



## jono1887 (19 June 2009)

waz said:


> OS 3.0 allows video recording, however only the iphone 3GS has the camera for it.
> 
> It also appears that the focusing feature only works on the new model.




Really, I thought the iphone 3G had the capability to do it also, it just wasnt in the firmware... because i know if you jailbreak it, the camera can be used to video record.

They might be holding it back from the 3G to increase 3GS sales.... unless you only have the iphone 2G, which i think cannot be used for vid recording.


----------



## Temjin (19 June 2009)

jono1887 said:


> Really, I thought the iphone 3G had the capability to do it also, it just wasnt in the firmware... because i know if you jailbreak it, the camera can be used to video record.
> 
> They might be holding it back from the 3G to increase 3GS sales.... unless you only have the iphone 2G, which i think cannot be used for vid recording.




I'm pretty sure some third party application will enable the function on 3G. But whether Apple would prevent it from being sold on iTune or not, that's another matter.

I'm waiting for the GPS assisted application to come out! Can't wait to turn my iphone into a fully capable GPS device.


----------



## gooner (29 June 2009)

MrBurns said:


> If this thing had breasts I'd marry it




MrBurns - I am sure they have an app for that.

Talking of which, what are everyones favourite apps?


----------



## mccollr (30 June 2009)

I like Bloomberg for checking on my portfolio.  Got a good news feed as well.
Rod
NZ


----------



## MrBurns (30 June 2009)

Here's a news flash for you all - 

I was having problems with my home Wi Fi dropping out all the time, had Telstra on the phone constantly for the past week, finally found out and I'm pretty sure it's the Iphone wi fi connecting to my big pond account via the router at home, every time I turn the iphone wi fi on and it connects to my telstra home account it stuffs up my home connection, if I use the 3G account I have and turn Wi Fi off it seems to work ok, so there you go.


----------



## Prospector (30 June 2009)

Have you upgraded your software Mr B?  I am about to travel os, so have added XE currency converter which updates whenever I access it.  That combined with ACTcurrency should do the trick.  Going to Bali and current exchange is $1 to 8,200 rupiahs.  Verrry confusing and the Balinese are expert at tricking!

The others I love - Shazaam (recorded music capture) Midomi (word capture) AroundMe (for travelling) Classics and Stanza (written books) Maps, Stocks, Ozweather, Google earth for fun, and games, um, Columns, Stone Loops (seriously addictive) Crash Kart, and Trism.

Am loving the MMS though, much to the kids disgust..


----------



## gooner (30 June 2009)

Prospector said:


> Am loving the MMS though, much to the kids disgust..




Prospector - how old are your kids? If teenagers, I bet they hate that you have a better phone than them..........

Is autoroam expensive when you use data?


----------



## Prospector (30 June 2009)

gooner said:


> Prospector - how old are your kids? If teenagers, I bet they hate that you have a better phone than them..........
> 
> Is autoroam expensive when you use data?




Got that in 1 gooner - they sure do - the 19 year old is wangling for the new iphone - except he is still only half way through a 2 year plan.  It aint gonna happen!

Yes, those roaming things are expensive but I only turn location services on when I need to find something.


----------



## jono1887 (30 June 2009)

Prospector said:


> Got that in 1 gooner - they sure do - the 19 year old is wangling for the new iphone - except he is still only half way through a 2 year plan.  It aint gonna happen!
> 
> Yes, those roaming things are expensive but I only turn location services on when I need to find something.




hey...im a poor 18 year old trying to convince my parents to get me one... :
not sure if its worth it though... still quite expensive. What happened to the $99 for the old 8GB version?? I wouldnt mind getting one of those..


----------



## imajica (30 June 2009)

Favourite apps:

where to? - great time saver for maps

Ozweather - best weather app

wattpad - more free current books than on stanza

Stoneloops and Peggle are excellent games


----------



## Robb (30 June 2009)

jono1887 said:


> hey...im a poor 18 year old trying to convince my parents to get me one... :
> not sure if its worth it though... still quite expensive. What happened to the $99 for the old 8GB version?? I wouldnt mind getting one of those..




I picked up the old 16gig last week from virgin on a $45 cap plan, but it only includes 50mb of data, so will probably add an additional 300mb for $10 a month. Still much better then allot of the other plans. Not sure if they are still doing this deal..

Has anyone used the comsec app on their iphone? I have heard you need to call and get a different client number to the account number you normally use?


----------



## jono1887 (30 June 2009)

Robb said:


> I picked up the old 16gig last week from virgin on a $45 cap plan, but it only includes 50mb of data, so will probably add an additional 300mb for $10 a month. Still much better then allot of the other plans. Not sure if they are still doing this deal..
> 
> Has anyone used the comsec app on their iphone? I have heard you need to call and get a different client number to the account number you normally use?




I didnt have any problems. Just had to type in the number that starts with the 50XXXXXX and it works, it wont work with the other number though.
Its quite user friendly, I just dont like how when you change tabs and then go back, you have to log back on.


----------



## gooner (30 June 2009)

I need to work out which plan to get. How much do you use the data functionality and how many MB do you use per month?

I would be looking at using on the bus to and from work - 1.5 hours a day - news, ASF, bloomberg etc. Emails. And some web surfing at weekends.

Virgin have a good plan with 5GB - thinking of closing my internet account and using the iphone as a tethered modem. Any views?


----------



## Prospector (30 June 2009)

I use the intenet/email a lot, and find I download very little in terms of mb.  I dont use it for downloading large files, just checking emails, surfing, and posting on forums when I dont have the laptop.  I am on a 500mb $59 plan with Optus and never come close to using 1/4 of that allowance.


----------



## jono1887 (30 June 2009)

gooner said:


> I need to work out which plan to get. How much do you use the data functionality and how many MB do you use per month?
> 
> I would be looking at using on the bus to and from work - 1.5 hours a day - news, ASF, bloomberg etc. Emails. And some web surfing at weekends.
> 
> Virgin have a good plan with 5GB - thinking of closing my internet account and using the iphone as a tethered modem. Any views?




It wont be as fast as and reliable as your ADSL internet connection, unless you're already using 3G internet.


----------



## Robb (30 June 2009)

gooner said:


> Virgin have a good plan with 5GB - thinking of closing my internet account and using the iphone as a tethered modem. Any views?




Optus are charging $9.90~ on top of the plans to enable the iphone has a tethered modem. I haven't been able to turn tethering on with virgin because they use the optus network and its coming up with an error, so one thing to watch out for.


----------



## jet328 (1 July 2009)

If you go to whirlpool, there is heaps of threads on how to enable iphone tethering so that it uses your existing data. Its such a con how they try and take advantage of the iphone. On what other phone can't you use your data as you like?


----------



## gooner (2 July 2009)

jono1887 said:


> It wont be as fast as and reliable as your ADSL internet connection, unless you're already using 3G internet.




jono1887

Is using the the tethering dial up slow or just a little bit slower than normal - I use optus cable at home at the moment


----------



## Virtual Pancake (8 July 2009)

I hate the iPhone.


----------



## Prospector (8 July 2009)

Virtual Pancake said:


> I hate the iPhone.




Wow, great post number 3!


----------



## buckylegs (8 July 2009)

What exactly is tethering?


----------



## nomore4s (8 July 2009)

Anyone got any thoughts on a good calander I can download and sync with the iPhone?


----------



## gooner (8 July 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Anyone got any thoughts on a good calander I can download and sync with the iPhone?




The Pirelli calender is always pretty good. If you can download it.


----------



## jono1887 (8 July 2009)

gooner said:


> jono1887
> 
> Is using the the tethering dial up slow or just a little bit slower than normal - I use optus cable at home at the moment




Im not sure how fast cable is but I think it is 8MB/s whereas you would be looking at 1.5-3MB/s on tethering. Its no where near dial-up but for people used to cable or ADSL2+ it is noticeably slower


----------



## sam76 (14 October 2009)

I can't believe I ordered an iphone today.

After months of searching for a replacement for my 3 year old N95 I bit the bullet.

I could wait for the next bigthing that is always a couple of months away but then another bigger thing is just a couple of months away!

I managed to get it on a 12month plan with $25 a month repayments (half price) on a 69 cap with Voda.

I hate people with Iphones so much but as it stands with all the research I've done - the iphone seems to be the go.

It's only 12 months, Sam... you can do it.


----------



## jono1887 (14 October 2009)

sam76 said:


> I can't believe I ordered an iphone today.
> 
> After months of searching for a replacement for my 3 year old N95 I bit the bullet.
> 
> ...




Hope you have fun with it  Any reason why you didn't get the N97?


----------



## sam76 (14 October 2009)

they still don't have have the symbian stuff organised correctly IMO

I want to go something different as well - been a nokia man for a while now

I was going to go the Samsung Omnia HD - but again, I'd be buying a phone from the first batch and using an untested phone.

The iphone has been out for a bit and has had firmware upgrades already (which should be pre-installed as I have to wait 4 weeks).

I'm a bit shirty about the pissy camera but I guess that's why I opted for a 12 month contract. There will be a new phone in the next 12 -18 months I reckon.


----------



## Boggo (14 October 2009)

sam76 said:


> I can't believe I ordered an iphone today.




Are you getting the 3GS or the 3G.

The reason I ask is that the touch screen on my Palm Tungsten E2 that I use for work has been playing up so I decided on the iPhone for software, calculator and phone all in one.

Problem was that all the stores were still selling the 3G until they ran out before they could get the 3GS so I bought the 16 gig 3GS directly from Apple online.
http://store.apple.com/au/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone

Great piece of gear I think after 3 weeks of using it.


----------



## sam76 (14 October 2009)

def 3gs 



http://www.vodafone.com.au/personal/iphone/index.htm

Glad you like it.

I'm waiting for Burnsy to get on here saying I should marry it as soon as I can, lol


----------



## Boggo (14 October 2009)

sam76 said:


> def 3gs




You will love it, heaps of free and cheap quality software available.


----------



## cutz (14 October 2009)

Anyone tried TWS for iPhone ?

Feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## bonkerrs (14 October 2009)

I just got one on Monday, now I can't concentrate on anything other then "what else can I download". My god, this thing is amazing! I hardly talk to the wife and kids anymore... haha!

Just trying to find a good app for 'reminders', I had a Nokia 6500 Slide and I got really used to the calendar on it. It pretty much functions as the memory part of my brain. Does anyone know of a reminder app that has a 'snooze' function and 1 minute increments instead of 5 minute increments?

I was also looking at the Nokia N97 but decided on the iphone... the 'apps' really sold it for me.


----------



## Boggo (15 October 2009)

This is a great application, costs about $US 1.20 for the iPhone application.

The widows software is free, drag almost anything on there and then sync it to the phone.

I have a pdf manuals and other documents on the phone, really handy.

http://www.iphone-explorer.com/AppPages/GoodReader.html


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 October 2009)

With a greater prevalence each year of spyware, trojans, malware, cookies and adware, what are the implications of an iphone being hijacked, infected or maybe even hacked for information? Are they more prone due to the connection through cellular 3G and wi-fi?


----------



## imajica (15 October 2009)

the iphone is a concorde moment in phones - who cares about the average camera - I have a digital slr anyway for proper photography - the appstore rules - trism is the best game!


----------



## MrBurns (15 October 2009)

Just found out I've got 18 months to run on my $60 contract with Telstra, way too long, I want the new IPhone, last time I'll take a contract that long.


----------



## sam76 (15 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Just found out I've got 18 months to run on my $60 contract with Telstra, way too long, I want the new IPhone, last time I'll take a contract that long.




Exactly why I opted for twelve months, mate.

Modern phones hardly last that long before becoming buggy etc..


----------



## nomore4s (15 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Just found out I've got 18 months to run on my $60 contract with Telstra, way too long, I want the new IPhone, last time I'll take a contract that long.




Just buy the new iPhone outright and use with your existing plan


----------



## Prospector (15 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Just found out I've got 18 months to run on my $60 contract with Telstra, way too long, I want the new IPhone, last time I'll take a contract that long.




Ask to speak with the Customer Loyalty section.  They may be able to tweak something for you.  I can change phones now with 6 months left to go on my original plan because of my 'loyalty' to Optus.


----------



## Boggo (15 October 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Just buy the new iPhone outright and use with your existing plan




That's what I did, will be out of current contract in March and I own the phone.


----------



## bonkerrs (15 October 2009)

Prospector said:


> Ask to speak with the Customer Loyalty section.  They may be able to tweak something for you.  I can change phones now with 6 months left to go on my original plan because of my 'loyalty' to Optus.




Yep, same. That's what I did when I got this. I had 4 months to go (Optus) but because I used enough $$ they up'ed my plan by $10 and I got the iPhone at no extra charge. SWEET!


----------



## sam76 (26 October 2009)

This is how my phone arrived today.

It travelled over 1000 km and went to the wrong post office before it got to my house.

bloody pathetic!

I bet the poor woman at vodafone who sold me the phone is going to regret giving me her extension # after I give her a serving about this!!


----------



## Prospector (26 October 2009)

Were you concerned about it not being secured and getting damaged?

My son's friend sent me a block of Baileys chocolate from Ireland last week.  She simply put it in a pink (of course) normal envelope, no padding or anything, no customs declaration etc etc.  It arrived 5 days later, and completely intact - even though it was a truffle chocolate and should have been completely smashed.


----------



## sam76 (26 October 2009)

Prospector said:


> Were you concerned about it not being secured and getting damaged?
> 
> My son's friend sent me a block of Baileys chocolate from Ireland last week.  She simply put it in a pink (of course) normal envelope, no padding or anything, no customs declaration etc etc.  It arrived 5 days later, and completely intact - even though it was a truffle chocolate and should have been completely smashed.




yes.

Although I see whatyou are saying regarding sending things, there is a bit of a difference between a block of chocolate and a sensitive piece of electrical equipment that you will use daily for at least the next 12 months.

I've seen how couriers work - and it isn't pretty.

but thanks for the reply


----------



## Prospector (26 October 2009)

sam76 said:


> yes.
> 
> Although I see whatyou are saying regarding sending things, there is a bit of a difference between a block of chocolate and a sensitive piece of electrical equipment that you will use daily for at least the next 12 months.
> 
> ...




I agree with you that it wasnt packaged properly, and probably my response didnt reflect that so sorry about that.    I was just gobsmacked that a twenty-something would think it was safe to send a block of chocolate round the world in a paper envelope and it would arrive intact.  And it damn well did! :

Your iphone should have had filler packaging - just so it didnt get knocked around.  Keep that photo just in case something happens later on and they try to claim that *you* dropped it.

Enjoy your new toy!
(PS, I am so not a Lara fan!)


----------



## Nyden (26 October 2009)

Prospector said:


> I agree with you that it wasnt packaged properly, and probably my response didnt reflect that so sorry about that.    I was just gobsmacked that a twenty-something would think it was safe to send a block of chocolate round the world in a paper envelope and it would arrive intact.  And it damn well did! :
> 
> Your iphone should have had filler packaging - just so it didnt get knocked around.  Keep that photo just in case something happens later on and they try to claim that *you* dropped it.
> 
> ...





I don't believe that anyone is a Lara fan :


----------



## jono1887 (26 October 2009)

sam76 said:


> This is how my phone arrived today.
> 
> It travelled over 1000 km and went to the wrong post office before it got to my house.
> 
> ...




This is a joke right?


----------



## sam76 (27 October 2009)

What do you mean?


----------



## sam76 (27 October 2009)

Question.

Is there a back button?

ie: back one step/page?

All I can do is cancel everything and return to the homepage by hitting big button doen bottom.

Saying that, this is a pretty impressive machine!


----------



## nomore4s (27 October 2009)

sam76 said:


> Question.
> 
> Is there a back button?
> 
> ...




Depends on the application, some of them have a back button on the screen of the current page.


----------



## jono1887 (27 October 2009)

sam76 said:


> Question.
> 
> Is there a back button?
> 
> ...




Nope, no specific back button... but there is one on some apps like safari..


----------



## Gar (27 October 2009)

sam76 said:


> Question.
> 
> Is there a back button?
> 
> ...




Do you mean in the web browser? If so its the bottom left button

Congrats on the new toy, you'll have a lot of fun with it


----------



## jono1887 (28 October 2009)

sam76 said:


> What do you mean?




They actually sent you the iphone in that massive box with no other form of packaging around it? I'd send it back and ask for a new one!


----------



## roland (27 October 2010)

*New bug lets you unlock iPhone for calls*

A bug in Apple's iPhone OS gives thieves a way to unlock stolen iPhones and make telephone calls.

The flaw was first reported late Friday on the MacRumors discussion forum and is very much like other, similar bugs discovered in iOS over the past few years. In an Internet video, one user shows how it works on a phone that requires a security passcode before it will work. By hitting the Emergency Call button and then tapping ###, Call, and then quickly hitting Lock, he is able to open up the iPhone's Phone program, look up the owner's contacts and make telephone calls to any phone number. 

extracted from, and more info here: http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/artic...unlock_iphone_calls/?fp=4&fpid=762453&eid=110


----------



## Trade wind (3 November 2010)

imajica said:


> the iphone is a concorde moment in phones




And what happened to the concorde? 

No, I hate iphones, or rather Apple, which makes diabolical software that conflicts with everything Windows. First it was the ipods that filled my computer with mountains of junk, caused all sorts of conflicts and disconnected my DVD drive. Now that we have two iphones in the house, the wireless keeps dropping out. Only when my daughters go out and take their evil toys with them can I trade again with security.

Looks like I'm going to have to rewire the network just to live with these Apple gremlins. And please don't tell me the only way around the problem is to buy everything Apple.

Apple is the problem, not the solution.


----------



## MrBurns (10 August 2013)

New iPhone out in Europe on Sept 15th, 30 mega pixel camera, release in Australia October..........lets see if my info is correct.


----------



## moXJO (11 August 2013)

MrBurns said:


> New iPhone out in Europe on Sept 15th, 30 mega pixel camera, release in Australia October..........lets see if my info is correct.




They would want to bring the goods on their next release or risk losing a larger share of the market. Their tightass updates of each phone wont cut it anymore.


----------



## moXJO (24 September 2013)

My father just received the new iphone and man what a headache. Tiny ass sim card, won't bluetooth to s2 even though s2 will find Iphone, but it looks pretty. Thats as far as I have got (just transferring contacts). Looks ready to break at the drop of a hat as well so have to find a case. I'm not a fan of apple products and limited experience to the kids ipod touch which I thought were utter $hite for the price.

His old S2 still looks new apart from some very small paint loss from the speaker at the top. Never had a problem with the s2 so far except that in sunlight it is hard to see the screen ( I hear Iphone is much better in this regard)
 He is very tough on his phones so will be interesting to see how iphone goes and I will be happy to be wrong on my current bias.


----------



## MrBurns (24 September 2013)

Get this..........

Did the OS update, was sending messages to a friend when all of a sudden..........someone else joined the conversation  

I thought I was dreaming, happened again the following morning........rang Apple was told that if I have more than one person on my iTunes account, I do, my sons, then if Imessage is turned on we can all see each others messages.

What a load od BS, turned it off immediately, now just realised I gave my iTunes access to a mate a while ago for something or other, he's a pom and we make a few inside jokes at his expense once in a while and now I wonder if he's been eavesdropping ?

I think I'll switch when my contract is up...cant delete photos cant do this cant do that......I was a big fan but I've about had it with Apple.


----------



## CanOz (24 September 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Get this..........
> 
> Did the OS update, was sending messages to a friend when all of a sudden..........someone else joined the conversation
> 
> ...




Likely not a good idea to give your Itunes account to someone else Mr.B....its like giving someone your C.Card details...

Why can't you delete photos?


----------



## MrBurns (24 September 2013)

CanOz said:


> Likely not a good idea to give your Itunes account to someone else Mr.B....its like giving someone your C.Card details...
> 
> Why can't you delete photos?




He's a mate and purchases are only 99c in the main so that was no problem but eavesdropping is.

You cant delete photos uploaded via ITunes you have to delete them from ITunes then update.


----------



## notting (10 September 2014)

When will the media learn?
How much is this worth in advertising dollars that they are just giving away, whilst going broke!


----------



## Knobby22 (10 September 2014)

Gee,
The new phone is as big as my Samsung and you can get a watch, just like my Samsung.
Not ahead any more Apple.


----------



## kirka (10 September 2014)

Check this out..... It's a copy of the iphone 6 
http://llamadeals.com/collections/frontpage/products/iphone-6-clone-australia


----------



## Smurf1976 (10 September 2014)

notting said:


> When will the media learn?




It's an interesting reflection on just how "big" the whole mobile phone thing has become.

A generation ago it was cars. That's where those, particularly males, in their late teens - mid-20's spent their money. And a new Australian built model being launched by Holden or Ford was indeed BIG news by any standards.

These days phones have basically replaced cars in that sense. Those aged late teens - mid-20's are just as likely to not even bother getting a drivers' license these days, and if they do then a Hyundai etc is a perfectly adequate vehicle. Car culture as such, is no longer even remotely close to mainstream - it's a niche interest at best. And "phone culture" has replaced it in practically every way. Nobody really cares less about any new mass production street car these days but a new phone is headline news. Apple is making a fortune whilst the likes of GM are a shadow of what they once were.  

A complete reversal there.


----------



## DB008 (11 September 2014)

For a laugh....


----------



## Pager (14 September 2014)

iPhone 6, as good as a 2012 Nexus 4..................

http://bgr.com/2014/09/10/iphone-6-vs-android-specs/


----------



## DB008 (14 September 2014)

Pager said:


> iPhone 6, as good as a 2012 Nexus 4..................
> 
> http://bgr.com/2014/09/10/iphone-6-vs-android-specs/




 iOS doesn't need the hardware that Android does. iOS, in a lot of respects, is miles ahead.

iOS also has 64-bit architecture, for a while now, Android doesn't.


----------



## Smurf1976 (6 July 2017)

Can anyone tell me a practical way to transfer all photos from my iPhone to PC?

I've tried an assortment of methods and the best I've managed thus far is about 80% of the photos and the rest simply not visible. Other methods have yielded about 5 to 60%.

I want the whole lot, not just a selection which for whatever reason has an entire week blanked out and other random photos missing. 

Any tips? There has to be a way to do it surely?


----------



## Smurf1976 (6 July 2017)

PS - It's the "missing" photos I'm after. The ones that can be displayed on the phone but which Windows just won't see. There's 700 of them and I've tried this on 3 computers running Win 10, Vista and XP all with similar problems.

The amount of time this has taken is getting me rather frustrated to be honest. The iPhone is a great device in some ways but there's zero chance I'll be taking a significant number of photos this way again. Far too much hassle trying to get the pictures onto a computer. 

If all else fails then I suppose I could just email each and every photo to myself. That would take a lot of time but at least it should work....


----------



## PZ99 (6 July 2017)

If all else fails you could try uploading the images to Postimage.org / tinypic or even Facebook as a bundle and download them onto the PC the same way.

Presumably it's a format issue? Did happen to me once but only because the PC had a full HD and not enough space to store the pics for reviewing. Much much HD space have you got?

Understand the frustration BTW - Apple and Windows are like a divorced couple fighting over who gets to keep the memorabilia


----------



## Tisme (6 July 2017)

Well I don't have the problem you do and I've had them since Iphone 4.

I take it you aren't mistaking pics in your rmessage folder for pics in your albums?

A program I use when I want to work around iTunes is iMazing.

Apart from that I just see them all in Explorer once I allow the computer to access my phones.


----------



## DB008 (6 July 2017)

iTunes?
iPhoto?
iCloud?

Plug mobile into computer/laptop - transfer

https://support.apple.com/en-au/HT201302


----------



## Smurf1976 (7 July 2017)

Tisme said:


> I take it you aren't mistaking pics in your rmessage folder for pics in your albums?
> 
> ...
> 
> Apart from that I just see them all in Explorer once I allow the computer to access my phones.




As a bit of background there's 2720 photos on my iPhone and they were all taken with the phone's own camera.

Connecting to the PC it finds and successfully downloads 2040 photos but the other 680 are missing.

Other methods only managed to download about 1480 or 140 photos so were even less successful.

All I want is to take every photo that's on the phone and put it on the PC. Sounds incredibly simple in theory, and it would be with any other digital camera I've ever used, but it's proving rather difficult.

The photos must be stored on the phone. They were taken on the phone and I can see them without accessing anything external (eg they're still visible in airplane mode) but can't find them as such to be able to download to the PC.

Maybe it's a volume thing? Go through all the photos, delete everything I don't really want then download the rest? Only problem with that is I'd much rather do it on a larger screen indeed that's why I take a lot of photos in the first place - take half a dozen shots of whatever and keep the best one means I always end up with a decent photo with not a lot of effort (well, assuming I can actually download them to the PC....).

I'm seriously thinking that emailing the missing photos to myself is the most viable option really. That said, even that's going to be a lot of messing about. I could have done it in the amount of time I've already wasted on this though.

Same results with 3 PC's running XP, Vista or Win 10 so it's not Windows related. iPhone 6S so not the latest but not an antique. Connection to the computers is via cable not Wi-Fi so should be no issues there.


----------



## Smurf1976 (7 July 2017)

PZ99 said:


> Much much HD space have you got?
> 
> Understand the frustration BTW - Apple and Windows are like a divorced couple fighting over who gets to keep the memorabilia




390 GB spare on the hard drive I'm downloading to so no issues there.

Incidentally, the "missing" photos are exactly 25% of the total. Suffice to say I learned long ago to always pay attention when improbably precise or "round" numbers come up since there's usually a reason.


----------



## PZ99 (7 July 2017)

If you can download 2000 pics onto one PC maybe try individually selecting the remaining 720 pics and download onto another PC?
Once you have 2720 pics on two PC's you can just consolidate them later with usb drives.


----------



## Tisme (7 July 2017)

Smurf1976 said:


> As a bit of background there's 2720 photos on my iPhone and they were all taken with the phone's own camera.
> 
> Connecting to the PC it finds and successfully downloads 2040 photos but the other 680 are missing.
> 
> ...





Have you tried using the Windows Photo App to import?

There is a free/small fee IOS download name "Photo Transfer App" by Bitwise you could try

Some things to ponder:

You might think you have say  2720 pics in 3 albums, but if 680 photos reside in more than one album, only 2040 originals actually reside in the "All Photos" (iCloud enabled) or "Camera Roll" (iCloud disabled). 

Check that 680 pics aren't residing in the cloud and aren't being allowed to transfer to PC


----------



## noirua (7 April 2019)

*Oregon college students busted for making $900,000 in fraudulent Apple iPhone returns, feds say*
7 April 2019
https://abcnews.go.com/US/oregon-co...2230592&cid=clicksource_4380645_null_hero_hed


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 April 2019)

noirua said:


> *Oregon college students busted for making $900,000 in fraudulent Apple iPhone returns, feds say*
> 7 April 2019
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/oregon-co...2230592&cid=clicksource_4380645_null_hero_hed




I do love the way the report states that good ole Oregonians were responsible in the headline. Not a mention of Chinese students who just happened to be in Oregon. 

It reminds me of the headlines in the Guardian and the Age " Melbourne man beheads a dozen in the Caliphate" or some such rubbish. 

As if some simpleton from East Bentleigh, used to sitting in traffic for 4 hours a day and doing some humdrum job suddenly decides to decamp to Syria instead of taking his Ryobi out to mow the lawn one weekend. 

I guess sub-editors are so scared of being sacked they will try any old tactic for a click. 

gg


----------



## basilio (7 April 2019)

noirua said:


> *Oregon college students busted for making $900,000 in fraudulent Apple iPhone returns, feds say*
> 7 April 2019
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/oregon-co...2230592&cid=clicksource_4380645_null_hero_hed




That is sort of really clever... They take fake iphones worth say $70 and get Apple to replace them with the genuine article which they can then sell as real Iphones.

It seems as if Apple wasn't actually able to differentiate between the fakes and the real iphones (although I guess people might not have been looking too closely.)


----------

